

Ask HN: Greece defaulting. Are we headed for another recession? - vinoct6


======
gbeeson
That question is of course based on if we technically 'left' the last
recession; I realize that by the supposed numbers we are out of the recession
though it certainly doesn't feel that way. I would say that hard times are
certainly not over.

------
mooism2
Who is "we"?

